# Kindersicherung, Webfilter



## MaxReeb (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

welche Programme zur Kindesicherung gegen Seiten mit Gewalt/Porno-Inhalten wären empfehlenswert? Welche kostenpflichtige/kostenlose Alternativen gibt es?


LG Max


----------



## JavaEngel (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann das Programm "Kindersicherung 2008" wärmstes empfehlen. Es lässt sich einfach bedienen und hat aktuelle Listen mit verbotenen Internetseiten. Suchanfragen wie „sex“ „porno“ über Google gehen auch nicht. Einfach mal an testen. 

*Link zur 30-Tage Testversion:*
http://www.chip.de/downloads/Kindersicherung-2008_12992357.html
http://www.salfeld.de/software/kindersicherung/index.html

_P.S. Wird als Virus erkannt, weil es sich tief im System einnistet. _


----------

